# Specialized printing



## 135367

Does anyone know how printing is done on glass or metal? I've seen ads on TV and wondering how they do that. Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## webtrekker

That's like asking 'how long is a piece of string?' There are lots of different answers. Please be more specific.


----------



## kevincook

it is mostly done by metal etching, laser engraving, wooden engraving etc.


----------



## webtrekker

You can dyesub onto aluminium sheet, or glass for that matter, as long as the substrate is coated.


----------



## Amw

Dye sub
Screen printing
UV printing
Etching
Laser engraving
Rotory engraving

Just to name a few ways glass and aluminum are printed/decorated.
You have to be much more specific to narrow down what type of printing you would need for a particular project.


----------



## sharon b

glass or metal could be be screen printed but you need air-dry ink instead of plastisol


----------



## PizazzGC

webtrekker said:


> You can dyesub onto aluminium sheet, or glass for that matter, as long as the substrate is coated.


The answer from Webtrekker seems to be the most relevant answer to the original question since full color printing on metal is mostly what is being advertised on the Internet and TV these days.

If you're not equipped for sublimation currently, contact Sawgrass or another vendor that makes sublimation equipment, or any one of the many distributors that sell sublimation ink and other supplies. They can guide you. 

There are also a number of trade printers that offer this capability. Check with whoever you use for your full color non-apparel printing.

If you're just looking for a 1-up or limited quantity, set-up an account with one of the online print-on-demand services like Zazzle, Society6, etc.


----------



## 135367

Thank you all!! I have a DTG printer and was curious if I could print using my F2000.


----------



## Amw

smartwear said:


> Thank you all!! I have a DTG printer and was curious if I could print using my F2000.


I dont think the durability would be there on glass or aluminum.


----------



## flanderscs

I agree the durability wouldn't last with a DTG


----------



## joemz

Hi, this might help a little, I never tried this type of printing but I did saw some professional did it. They simply do the silk screen printing and used appropriate inks suitable fir the said medium, but it will end up your screen mesh as dispossable after used. But it gives a good result as well.


----------



## joemz

Hi, this might help a little, I never tried this type of printing but I did saw some professional did it. They simply do the silk screen printing and used appropriate inks suitable fir the said medium, but it will end up your screen mesh as dispossable after used. But it gives a good result as well.


----------



## fusionlaserart

I would recommend UV Printing on glass or metal if the artwork has color. I have UV printed on stainless steel drinkware and glass tiles. I have used window cling stickers for some applications. I have used vinyl on metal and glass for simple designs; usually text or artwork without a lot of details.


----------

